# Toilet bowl carpet python



## RoryBreaker (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-15/snakes-in-loos-search-for-water-in-townsville-houses/6778608


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 16, 2015)

Why do fun things like this never happen to us herp lovers? I'd be stoked haha 

I can't stop looking at the gross toilet floor though haha


----------



## Newts (Sep 16, 2015)

I think the floor is due to the house being worked on so it's just dirt from tradies' boots... I really hope!

I would love to live in northern Queensland with pythons, tree frogs and geckos hanging around in my house.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 16, 2015)

Newts said:


> I think the floor is due to the house being worked on so it's just dirt from tradies' boots... I really hope!
> 
> I would love to live in northern Queensland with pythons, tree frogs and geckos hanging around in my house.


lets all please hope this is the case and not just a really rank toilet, for the python's sake of course. I live central coast NSW and reguarly see Gecko's, EWD's, Diamonds, whip's, crown's, brown's, and red bellies. probably forgot a few!


----------

